# Tasha turned 12 on 28th May 2019



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Our pretty girl turned 12, Happy Birthday Tasha baby. Those are her favorite flowers. I baked for her " Chicken cupcakes". She joined in barking away, wagging her tail, when we were singing her favorite song.... Happy birthday Tasha.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haoiy Birthday Beautiful Tasha!.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday, pretty Tasha!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday to Tasha, she's beautiful!

Great to see her so happy, healthy and enjoying life. 
Wishing her many more birthdays to come.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha  !!!


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

swishywagga said:


> Haoiy Birthday Beautiful Tasha!.


Tasha loved her wishes. Thank you


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> !!!


Tasha loved her wishes. Thank you


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> !!!


Tasha loved her wishes. Thank you


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> !!!


Tasha loved her wishes. Thank you all


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 12th Birthday to Tasha, she's beautiful!
> 
> Great to see her so happy, healthy and enjoying life.
> Wishing her many more birthdays to come.


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

cwag said:


> Happy Birthday, pretty Tasha!


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> !!!


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> !!!


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Shine bright beautiful smiling face!
See you here many more years baby


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 12th Birthday to Tasha, she's beautiful!
> 
> Great to see her so happy, healthy and enjoying life.
> Wishing her many more birthdays to come.


Thank you for your wishes. Tasha is the center of our lives!


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> !!!


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Peri29 said:


> Shine bright beautiful smiling face!
> See you here many more years baby


Thank you for your wishes


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Peri29 said:


> Shine bright beautiful smiling face!
> See you here many more years baby


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

LynnC said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Tasha <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> !!!





Peri29 said:


> Shine bright beautiful smiling face!
> See you here many more years baby


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 12th Birthday to Tasha, she's beautiful!
> 
> Great to see her so happy, healthy and enjoying life.
> Wishing her many more birthdays to come.





Peri29 said:


> Shine bright beautiful smiling face!
> See you here many more years baby


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry...I just saw this today. Have belated birthday beautiful Tasha Looked like you had a fantastic party. I'm sure the celebrating continues


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

sophieanne said:


> Sorry...I just saw this today. Have belated birthday beautiful Tasha Looked like you had a fantastic party. I'm sure the celebrating continues <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Thank you for wishes and, yes she always enjoys her birthdays.

This is today after her bath?


----------

